

Building a Data Platform in 15 Minutes - poseid
http://thinkingonthinking.com/A-Data-Platform-in-15-minutes/

======
jsteemann
thanks for the great post! btw would it be possible to add the application
directory to the article for download? saves at least a bit of typing.

re the naming of databases & collections: this is indeed a good question!

You may want to organise all your Foxx applications in a single database,
which then requires some mechanism to tell collections from different
applications apart. Imagine you have two applications that both need to store
"users" independently. Having just one collection named "users" would cause
conflicts, so in this case it makes sense to prefix collections with the
application name "myapp_users". On the opposite, putting all applications into
one database also allows you to share collections between apps. For example,
it allows to share users between two applications so you can implement single-
sign on etc.

If your design decision is to put app goes into a single database, prefixing
collections with the application name would still work but would be just
overkill.

So in the end, how to best organise apps in databases & collections depends on
your requirements. Foxx establishes some conventions on the collection naming,
but if they don't fit your needs, it's still possible to override the default
names and use different ones.

